# Scutigera coleoptrata



## darkeye (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, 
I finally managed to grab one of these from a house I was working in.  I hadn't seen one alive since I was a kid, so I have been fascinated by these beauties for a while.

Is there any dealer offering larger species of these things (as in any Scutigera sp.???) anywhere?  I have been around the usuals, but no dice.

It ate a dead cricket, but not a live one.  I thought that was odd.

Here we go...


----------



## Captante (Oct 1, 2005)

I wish there were...I've seen pics of huge Asian (?) versions of these & they look awesome, nothing to do but keep looking!


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 2, 2005)

There was a picture someone posted of a huge one on this forum not too long ago.  Including the legs, it was as big as his hand if I remember right.  I found one too a couple of weeks ago in central Tx.  Took a pic of it too.


----------



## Empi (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, that is sweet looking!


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 2, 2005)

darkeye said:
			
		

> Is there any dealer offering larger species of these things (as in any Scutigera sp.???) anywhere?





			
				Galapoheros said:
			
		

> There was a picture someone posted of a huge one on this forum not too long ago.  Including the legs, it was as big as his hand if I remember right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 3, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Plus, they are arboreal so *they need a vertical surface to moult on* and if they have broken legs, that won't work out too well. I'm looking for specimens of those, as well. Not having too much luck.


doh!

i want to try these again, i think


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 4, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> ...they were simply too fragile to ship long distances due to thier long, thin legs.
> 
> ...so they need a vertical surface to moult on and if they have broken legs, ...


S.coleoptrata ship easily without losing legs so the larger species are likely to ship just as easily. There are tons of cool inverts that there just aren't sources for.

*Scutigera have no trouble molting on flat surfaces.* They probably couldn't molt correctly without a flat surface. I have seen hundreds of Scutigera molts and all have been on a flat suface.


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 4, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I believe the person who posted that pic was either Randolf or me. I was looking for dealers, as well but from what I gathered, they were simply too fragile to ship long distances due to thier long, thin legs.
> 
> Plus, they are arboreal so they need a vertical surface to moult on and if they have broken legs, that won't work out too well. I'm looking for specimens of those, as well. Not having too much luck.


I probably should specified it was the larger, arboreal species I was talking about.
Pics of them:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48899

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=517247#post517247 

Thereuopoda clunifera is the species I was referring to...that's the species in the pictures


----------



## darkeye (Oct 17, 2005)

*Scutigera coleoptrata behavior update*

Feeding the little devil gets more and more interesting as the weeks go on. 

 When the enclosure is opened, and the cricket is moved closer to the substrate, the pede will actually run over to the tongs and grab the cricket out!  I don't mean it waits patiently on the substrate, I mean it rears up and grabs on with the prey still in the tongs!  It then carries the cricket around like luggage for a bit before chomping it into nothingness!

I can't imagine what a 10" version would do!!!!


----------



## Scolopendra (Oct 18, 2005)

so how do you have your enclosure set up? my gf just found one recently and knowing that i adore these leggy beasts she caught it for me. i know humidity is imperative and all. just curious how other people do it.


----------



## orcrist (Oct 22, 2005)

I recall catching one of these about 2 inches long up here in NY state a few years ago... maybe I should try catching another. Sounds like they make interesting pets.

Aything as aggressive as my big female Dolomedes, lunging at the food before it leaves the forceps, would make an interesting pet. 

-0rcrist


----------



## 324r350 (Oct 23, 2005)

Humidity is not an issue at all. These centipede can be kept in quite dry environments. I have found that they will cannabalize each other if sufficient dead food is not present. If there are centipedes and live crickets in a tank, the centipedes will eat each other before they kill the cricket! Eviscerated crickets fed daily to a colony is best, as to discourage any eating of neighbors. Other than that, little maintainance is necessary. Perhaps a water source would help, but there is no need for misting or heating. Still taking orders.


----------

